# mityvac mv8500 or other?



## Chev727 (Mar 13, 2015)

Been looking at pressure/vac testers and I like the mv8500 kit but was wondering what other kits everyone used and what's the best for the money


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 13, 2015)

Chev727 said:


> Been looking at pressure/vac testers and I like the mv8500 kit but was wondering what other kits everyone used and what's the best for the money


8500 for saws you cant go wrong.


----------



## Chev727 (Mar 13, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> 8500 for saws you cant go wrong.




Thanks for the reply wolf, that's what I was thinking too, I know baileys sells the rubber flap for the exhaust port but where do I get something for the intake boot?


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 13, 2015)

Chev727 said:


> Thanks for the reply wolf, that's what I was thinking too, I know baileys sells the rubber flap for the exhaust port but where do I get something for the intake boot?


Well what saw?


----------



## Chev727 (Mar 13, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Well what saw?



Trying to find something universal, but any place I can find something for any model I come across, I'd like to be able to test any saw I get without having to buy dozens of pieces, if possible, seen people use AV mounts with zip ties but that doesn't seem to reliable to me


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 13, 2015)

Chev727 said:


> Trying to find something universal, but any place I can find something for any model I come across, I'd like to be able to test any saw I get without having to bug dozens of pieces, if possible, seen people use AV mounts with zip ties but that doesn't seem to reliable to me


I make all mine.


----------



## Chev727 (Mar 13, 2015)

How do you go about making them? My thought was buying a bike tire tube and cutting the shape of the carb out and just putting it between the carb and boot but I worry about it leaking


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 13, 2015)

Chev727 said:


> How do you go about making them? My thought was buying a bike tire tube and cutting the shape of the carb out and just putting it between the carb and boot but I worry about it leaking


Flat metal plate on the exhaust with rubber from tube as a gasket and I use an extra boot sealed with silicone on the intake.


----------



## Chev727 (Mar 13, 2015)

I like that idea thanks for the info!


----------



## CR888 (Mar 14, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Flat metal plate on the exhaust with rubber from tube as a gasket and I use an extra boot sealed with silicone on the intake.


Nice tip, l just yesterday recieved a Mityvac in the mail. lt seems to be a well made tool for the $$. l can see myself using mine for many years, for many applications. Do you do the spark plug mod where you drill it put a thingie fitting and some epoxy/resien ending up with an airtight spark plug hole adapter?? Or is it easier/best to buy one online ect?


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 14, 2015)

CR888 said:


> Nice tip, l just yesterday recieved a Mityvac in the mail. lt seems to be a well made tool for the $$. l can see myself using mine for many years, for many applications. Do you do the spark plug mod where you drill it put a thingie fitting and some epoxy/resien ending up with an airtight spark plug hole adapter?? Or is it easier/best to buy one online ect?


A lot of guys make them it will work I guess.


----------



## pantelis (Mar 14, 2015)

Chev727 said:


> Been looking at pressure/vac testers and I like the mv8500 kit but was wondering what other kits everyone used and what's the best for the money


i have use them














all are good , no problem with them


----------



## pantelis (Mar 14, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> A lot of guys make them it will work I guess.


Yes it work with no problem.


----------



## pantelis (Mar 14, 2015)

CR888 said:


> Nice tip, l just yesterday recieved a Mityvac in the mail. lt seems to be a well made tool for the $$. l can see myself using mine for many years, for many applications. Do you do the spark plug mod where you drill it put a thingie fitting and some epoxy/resien ending up with an airtight spark plug hole adapter?? Or is it easier/best to buy one online ect?


Make one its easy and cost= 0


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 14, 2015)

pantelis said:


> Make one its easy and cost= 0


Only easy if you do it right.


----------



## pantelis (Mar 14, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Flat metal plate on the exhaust with rubber from tube as a gasket and I use an extra boot sealed with silicone on the intake.


Similar flat metal plate with rubber and for the intake side for the most saws , except theese with two holes intakes


----------



## pantelis (Mar 14, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Only easy if you do it right.


you know how pull out the porselan put in a tube and full it with epoxy its ready


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 14, 2015)

pantelis said:


> you know how pull out the porselan put in a tube and full it with epoxy its ready


Never did one yet all the stihls I have use an impulse line.


----------



## pantelis (Mar 14, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Never did one yet all the stihls I have use an impulse line.


its the same , i use impulse or plug, i have see a dolmar block that sent air from the exaust


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 14, 2015)

pantelis said:


> its the same , i use impulse or plug, i have see a dolmar block that sent air from the exaust


I have not needed a plug yet is what i mean.


----------



## pantelis (Mar 14, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> I have not needed a plug yet is what i mean.


if you can do the job without it , why to buy or to make one i am with you


----------



## CR888 (Mar 14, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> I have not needed a plug yet is what i mean.


So you just leave spark plug in saw and feed pressure/vaccum through impulse connecter after pulling off the impulse line? That stihl kit looks good but l have a feeling it might cost a few more bucks with that all important trademarked Stihl logo. The adapters/block off fittings do look good though. lf l went to my local stihl dealer for that kit firstly he wouod tell me its not availible, then l would show him how to order it, then he would tell me the price and ask me to trade in my car as part payment.lol


----------



## pantelis (Mar 14, 2015)

CR888 said:


> So you just leave spark plug in saw and feed pressure/vaccum through impulse connecter after pulling off the impulse line? That stihl kit looks good but l have a feeling it might cost a few more bucks with that all important trademarked Stihl logo. The adapters/block off fittings do look good though. lf l went to my local stihl dealer for that kit firstly he wouod tell me its not availible, then l would show him how to order it, then he would tell me the price and ask me to trade in my car as part payment.lol


the impulse line stay in its place you put the hose of pump there
the stihl pump alone cost 200 euros, the kit about 350 
and the funny is that is not stihl its other brand that make it for the stihl , like too many parts
for the trade only if mercedes or similar


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 14, 2015)

CR888 said:


> So you just leave spark plug in saw and feed pressure/vaccum through impulse connecter after pulling off the impulse line? That stihl kit looks good but l have a feeling it might cost a few more bucks with that all important trademarked Stihl logo. The adapters/block off fittings do look good though. lf l went to my local stihl dealer for that kit firstly he wouod tell me its not availible, then l would show him how to order it, then he would tell me the price and ask me to trade in my car as part payment.lol


Yes leave the plug in and hook up to the impulse line make your own block offs from any metal.


----------



## Chev727 (Mar 25, 2015)

Can I hook the mityvac up to a truck while running to see the vacuum it pulls? Or should I get a dedicated vacuum gauge for doing that stuff


----------

